

NSA controls global Internet traffic via private fiber-optic cables - randomername
http://rt.com/usa/nsa-fiber-optic-cable-790/

======
kimlelly
"As people worldwide chat, browse and post images through online services,
much of the information flows within the technological reach of US
surveillance. [...]"

Relevant poll:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6017918](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6017918)

